
Zig Ziglar dies at age 86 - noinput
http://www.ajc.com/news/business/motivational-speaker-zig-ziglar-dies-at-age-86/nTHSM/
======
lifeguard
If you are ever depressed I highly recommend listening to some of his tapes.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRMogDrHnMQ>

